# Power consumption for VIP722



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

UPDATED:

bought a kill-a-watt to measure the power consumption of things at my house:

Here are the results for the VIP722:

burned 3.53kWH in 61:05 

=57.79 watts average

Let me know if I made a mistake
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

58 watts and is on 24/7. So 58/1000 = 0.058 kWH X 24=1.392 kWH a day.

Last bill was 32 days so

1.392x32=44.544 kWH

Total power usage for house 

381kWH

11.7% of power is used by satellite box


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jeff_DML said:


> bought a kill-a-watt to measure the power consumption of things at my house:
> 
> Here are the results for the VIP722
> 
> ...


There was whole thread on this subject for the ViP622. Approaches to reducing 622's power usage? None of it helped me much and I had to add an extra fan to cool my 722. And at the top tier on my electric bill...oh, I won't say it. I'll sound just like the curmudgeon I am.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks, searching around a bit on the forum but didnt hit that.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> bought a kill-a-watt to measure the power consumption of things at my house:
> 
> Let me know if I made a mistake
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


A) You live in California and are only paying 9 Cents a KWH?

B) Your Electric Bill for a whole month (32 Days) was $37 - $38?

C) Instead of reading current wattage, plug the Rcvr in to your Kill-O-Watt and leave it that way for a couple of days. It will give you *hours* directly and also *Kwh* directly. This is a better indication of usage over a period of days or weeks.

I live in MD and keep my A/C at 80 Degrees and still use *five times* as much electricity and pay *ten times* as much as you do. :eek2:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> A) You live in California and are only paying 19 Cents a KWH?
> 
> B) Your Electric Bill for a whole month (32 Days) was $37 - $38?
> 
> ...


guess I should of noted that I was lazy(plug hard to get to) and only read the current reading, seem relatively constant though. It is on my todo list to do it your way.

only calculated using electri energy charge rate, didnt figure in the baseline charges, so more per month then



> 381 kWh $11.32
> Baseline Allowance 326 kWh
> Baseline 326 kWh @ $.02594 2/ 32 Days
> 101% - 130% of Baseline 55 kWh @ $.04714 2/ 32 Days
> ...


still cheap compared to yours, I live coastal california so no a/c and I we are decently energy conscious


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

My 622: per my Kill-A -Watt meter


DISH VIP622 Satellite Receiver	rate=0.054
$0.06/day $0.48 /week $2.09/month $27.74/annual 
power on always, used 9 hrs/day

fred


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

PG&E in Nor Cal (Sacto runs many of days in 95-105º range) is lots more than SD (where A/C isn't near as common).


```
08/13/2008 - 09/11/2008
Electric Charges $338.27
Baseline Quantity 495.00000 Kwh
Baseline Usage 495.00000 Kwh @ $0.11559
101-130% of Baseline 148.50000 Kwh @ $0.13142
131-200% of Baseline 346.50000 Kwh @ $0.22580
201-300% of Baseline 495.00000 Kwh @ $0.31304
Over 300% of Baseline 79.00000 Kwh @ $0.35876
Net Charges $338.27
```
90W is 2.1Kwh a day, and 30 days is 64.8 Kwh/month. You get to pick whether they are 11 cents as my first price ($7.21/month), 21 cents as my average ($13.06/month), or 35 cents as my incremental price ($22.68/month). fredinva would have to pay less than 3 cents / Kwh to be 6 cents / day.

People plugging a 722 into a Kill-A-Watt will get a lot lower wattage if they are using a switch with a power inserter instead of having the receiver power the switch. The LNB draw is a good chunk of the wattage.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

CABill said:


> PG&E in Nor Cal (Sacto runs many of days in 95-105º range) is lots more than SD (where A/C isn't near as common).
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Boy do I miss SMUD! Guess you're out of the District boundaries. Your bill looks like mine!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

phrelin said:


> Boy do I miss SMUD! Guess you're out of the District boundaries. Your bill looks like mine!


No SMUD for me. I'm actually in Placer county, but few would recognize my population 6000 town - Loomis. I start cheaper than Jeff_DML

Baseline Usage 495.00000 Kwh @ $0.11559

His first 326 Kwh are 12.557 cents/Kwh and 101-130% are 14.677 cents compared to my 13.142 cents. So he wouldn't have anything over baseline if he left is 722 unplugged for the month - saving $8.06 for 55 Kwh plus another $1.25 for about 10 Kwh at 12.5 cents each. $9.31 of his $50 bill.

But the 200%, 300%, then over 300% rates are the killers! My bills should soon be returning to more reasonable, with nothing over 200% rate.

EDIT - for another data point, I plugged my 722 into a Kill A Watt and only measure 54W, significantly below the 90W used for the above numbers. 1000.2 dish with built in switch, powered by this 722.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

not sure what happened but my readings where way off. I corrected my original post.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

​


Jeff_DML said:


> not sure what happened but my readings where way off. I corrected my original post.


You new numbers look closer to what some others have posted.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I got 59 watts with the 722 "ON", and 53 watts with it "OFF". My 50" Plasma is 263 watts "ON", so not a good idea to leave it running all day if no one is watching it.

So instead of paying $80/mo for Dish, I'm paying closer to $88/mo. (2 receivers). By switching from TWC to Dish, I saved $30/mo which more than pays for the electricity.


----------

